# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  للأطفال .. تعلم حروف الهجاء

## إبتسام السهم

الدرس الأول : حرف الألف 
في اول الكلمة 

أأرنب



في أوسط الكلمة 

أ رأس 


في آخر الكلمة 
أ قرأ














الباء في أول الكلمة 
ب بــــــــــيــــــت 



في وسط الكلمة 

ب قــبـــــعـــــــة 



في آخر الكلمة 

ب كــــتــــاب

















في أول الكلمة 

ت تـــــــــــــفــــــاحـــــــــــــ ة



في وسط الكلمة

ت هــــــا تــــــــــــــــــــف



في آخر الكلمة

ت بيت 





حرف الثاء  


في أول الكلمة 

ث ثـــــــــــــــــــــــــوب




في وسط الكلمة 

ث مثــــــــــــــــلث






في أخر الكلمة 

ث أثـــــــــــــــاث









يتبعـــ .....

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الجيم 
في أول الكلمة 

ج جــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــل 




في وسط الكلمة 

جـ شــــــــــــــجــــــــــــرة




في آخر الكلمة 

ج تـــــــــــــــــاج













في أول الكلمة 

حـ حـــــــــــصـــــــــان 



في وسط الكلمة 


حــ بــــــــحــــــــــــــــــــــــر




في آخر الكلمة 

ح مصــــــــبـــــــــاح














حرف الخاء

في أول الكلمة 

خـ خــــــــــــروف




في وسط الكلمة 

خــ زخــــــــــــرفة 





في آخر الكلمة 

خ صاروخ














 
يتبعــــ ......

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الدال 

في أول الكلمة 
دراجـــــــــــــة 



في وسط الكلمة 
وردة 



في آخر الكلمة 

منطاد






















حرف الذال 

في أول الكلمة 
ذئـــــــــــــــــــب



في وسط الكلمة 
حــــــــــــــذاء



في آخر الكلمة

قنفذ
















حرف الراء 

في أول الكلمة 

رمان 



في وسط الكلمة 
فــــــــراشة 


[IMG]http://nervesfinger.***********/mo12.gif[/IMG]

في آخر الكلمة 

صقــــــــــــــــــــــر






 
يتبعـــ .......

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الزاي 

في أول الكلمة 

زرافــــــــــــــــــــة 

في وسط الكلمة 

أوزة





في آخر الكلمة 
خـــــــــــــرز
















حرف الســـــــيــــــــــن 


في أول الكلمة 

ســـــــــــــــلحـفـاة


في وسط الكلمة 

كـــرســــــي



في آخر الكلمة 

دبـــــــــــــــــــــوس


















حرف الشـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــ ن 

في أول الكلمة 

شــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــع 

[IMG]http://draem124.***********/شمع.jpg[/IMG]

في وسط الكلمة 

فــــرشـــــــاة



في آخر الكلمة 

عــــــــــــــــــــش











يتبعـــ ,.......

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الصاد 
في أول الكلمة 

صــنـــدوق



في وسط الكلمة 

حــصــــان



في آخر الكلمة 

مــــــقــــــــــص















حرف الضاد

تسمى لغتنا العربية بلغة الضاد لتميزها بهذا الحرف دون جميع لغات العام (اللغة الألبانية دخل عليها الحرف بعد الإسلام) . يعتبر حرف الضاد من أكثر الحروف جدلاً ، ودائما ما يلفظ بطريقة خاطئة فأحرصي أخيتي على تعلم نطقه بشكل صحيح ومن ثم عليمه لأولادك 
النطق الصحيح لحرف الضاد:
- مخرج الضاد ، ذكر سيبويه أنها تخرج (من بين أول حافة اللسان وما يليها من الأضراس ).[الكتاب 4/433].


في أول الكلمة 

ضـــــفـــــــدع



في وسط الكلمة 

منــــضــــدة 



في آخر الكلمة 

بـــيــــض


















في أول الكلمة 

طــــائـــــــرة 



في وسط الكلمة 

مــــــــطــــــرقـــة

[IMG]http://*******.answers.com/main/*******/wp/en-commons/thumb/4/4c/250px-Hammer2.jpg[/IMG]

في آخر الكلمة 

مـــلــقــــط 












حرف الظاء 

لفظ الظاء عبارة عن ذال مفخمة 

في أول الكلمة 

ظـــــبــي 



نــــــظـــــارة 



الحــــــفيـــــظ 

[IMG]http://sarwatemara.***********/%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%A1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%B3%D9%86%D9%89-15.gif[/IMG]






يتبعـــــ ......

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف العيـــــــــــــــن 

في أول الكلمة 

عــصـفـور



في وسط الكلمة 
مـلـعـب



في أخر الكلمة 

مـــربـــــع 













حرف الـغـيــن  

في أول الكلمة 

غــــــزال



في وسط الكلمة 

بـغـبـغـاء



في آخر الكلمة 

صــمـــغ












حرف الفاء 

في أول الكلمة 

فــــراولة



في وسط الكلمة 

فـــلـيـفـلـة 




في آخر الكلمة 

مــلـفــوف











حرف القاف 

في أول الكلمة 

قـــطــــة




في وسط الكلمة 

مطرقــــة 

[IMG]http://*******.answers.com/main/*******/wp/en-commons/thumb/4/4c/250px-Hammer2.jpg[/IMG]

في آخر الكلمة 
بـــــــــــــوق


[IMG]http://www.qarah.ws/wp-*******/uploads/2007/08/horn1.jpg[/IMG]
















يتبعـــ ....

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الكاف 

في أول الكلمة 

كـــــــرسي 



في وسط الكلمة 

ســــمـــــكــــة



في آخر الكلمة 

كـــعــــك












حرف اللام 

في أول الكلمة 

لــــيــــمـــون



في وسط الكلمة 


قــــلــــم 



في آخر الكلمة 

طــــفـــــل

[IMG]http://jassmin20.***********/archive/YASSMIN20.jpg[/IMG]












حرف الميم

في أول الكلمة 

مـــــــــــــــوز





في وسط الكلمة 

دمــيـــة



في آخر الكلمة 

ثـــــــــــــــوم




















حرف النون 

نــــحــــلـــــة



في وسط الكلمة 

صــنـــدوق



في آخر الكلمة 

بـالــون

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حرف الهاء 

في أول الكلمة 
هــاتــــف 



في وسط الكلمة 

فـــــــــــهـــــــــــد 



في آخر الكلمة 
شـــــفـــــــاه























حرف الواو

في أول الكلمة 
وردة

[IMG]http://lolitana.***********/Rose.jpg[/IMG]

في وسط الكلمة 

ثـــــــــوم



في أخر الكلمة 

جــــــــــــــرو 


















حرف الياء

في أول الكلمة 

يــــــــــد



في وسط الكلمة 

لــــيــمــــون




في آخر الكلمة 

ظـــــبـــــــي

----------


## شوق المحبة

ألف ش ـــكررر خ ـــيي عالمــ ج ــهوود الرااائـــ ع ..


يــ ع ــطيك ربي الــ ع ــافية ..


دمت في ح ــفظ المولى ..


تقبل مرووري ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح موفق استاذ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ألف ش ـــكررر خ ـــيي عالمــ ج ــهوود الرااائـــ ع ..



 
عفوا خيتو ... :embarrest: 
الله يعافيشــــ ... :embarrest: 
شكرا لمروووركم  :ongue:  :icon30:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> طرح موفق استاذ



أنا طالب مو أستاذ  :embarrest: 
شكرا لمرووورك عفاف

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف لأن بعض الصور لا تظهر

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموو على الجهد الرائع الذي بدلته
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك
يعطيك العافية
موفق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمرووورك ( شمعة)    :noworry:

----------

